# Can I get a hopping mouse as a pet in Queensland?



## Lizardlove (Jul 7, 2013)

Hi can I get a hopping mouse as a pet in Queensland ? I really like them and heard they are fun and easy to maintain . If so do I need a license and where can I get one? Thanks


----------



## baker (Jul 7, 2013)

Illegal to own in Queensland. Only wildlife demonstrators are able to own native mammals.
Cheers Cameron


----------



## ronhalling (Jul 8, 2013)

Cut it's tail off and call it a Hampster  ...............................Ron


----------



## MathewB (Jul 8, 2013)

baker said:


> Illegal to own in Queensland. Only wildlife demonstrators are able to own native mammals.
> Cheers Cameron



That's pretty ridiculous, some of them can't be that much harder than birds.


----------



## Klaery (Jul 8, 2013)

MathewB said:


> That's pretty ridiculous, some of them can't be that much harder than birds.



I dare say easier than many birds.


----------

